# Audífonos a Micrófono



## Maskim (Mar 5, 2006)

Existe alguna manera de hacer que las bocinas de unos audífinos funcionen como un micrófono, y si es así, qué modificaciones necesito hacerles para que funcionen?

Agradecería que alguien me aclare esta duda, ya que estoy muy interesado y me resultó esta inquietud.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 6, 2006)

Esencialmente los micrófonos dinámicos tienen el mismo principio que las bocinas de audífono, solo que su impedancia es mayor. Es por eso que si los utilizas conectas como micrófono, la señal captada será muy baja.

Si los conectas en la entrada de micrófono de un computador, no funcionaran ya que esta entrada esta diseñada para micrófonos capacitivos tipo electret.

Saludos.


----------

